# First cycle finished (before and after pics included)



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Well finally finished my first cycle of test e ran at 600mg per week for 12 weeks, i did use dbol at the the start but for only 2 weeks due to side effects mentioned in previous posts.

I have put on 39lbs!!! in 12 weeks going from 209lb up to 248lb.

Here are some pics

Ones on the left are from before and on the right are after...

 

 

 

 

 

 

Got my 3 week wait till pct now and then 4 week pct. so my main focus now is the diet to keep as much as i can


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

thats good progress mate. looking hench. do you feel like your face has gone little fatter ?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

"39lbs!!! in 12 weeks " - That's come going mate, well done!

You might want to re-size the pics as if you click on them, they blow right up!

What dbol sides are you referring to?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Did you use adex on cycle?


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

pumphead said:


> thats good progress mate. looking hench. do you feel like your face has gone little fatter ?


thanks mate, i didnt actually my mum and dad noticed it though, i felt it in my hands more.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> "39lbs!!! in 12 weeks " - That's come going mate, well done!
> 
> You might want to re-size the pics as if you click on them, they blow right up!
> 
> What dbol sides are you referring to?


cheers bud, i didnt know how to re-size the pics thats why they are mahoosive lol, the dbol sides i had were feeling very sluggish in the morning was so tired was untrue and blood pressure was very high. my appetite went was struggling to finish my meals but when i stopped the dbol felt better pretty much straight away.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Did you use adex on cycle?


yes 0.5mg twice per week, monday and thrusday.


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

BigRichG said:


> thanks mate, i didnt actually my mum and dad noticed it though, i felt it in my hands more.


yeah man, thats gear for you. folks say i look at little fuller in the face when on cycle, but after some harder cario it goes again. i think a lot of it is just water retention not acctualy fat . still good on ya mate, you're a credit to bodybuilding.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Lee Maggs said:


> nice work pal. keep it up. bet ya can't wait for ur next cycle? wot u got planned for cycle number 2?


cheers mate, looking to add deca into the next cycle over the winter. am well happy with the gains ive made though never thought i would respond this well i know the first cycle is always the best but 39lb is ridiulous lol


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

pumphead said:


> yeah man, thats gear for you. folks say i look at little fuller in the face when on cycle, but after some harder cario it goes again. i think a lot of it is just water retention not acctualy fat . still good on ya mate, you're a credit to bodybuilding.


yeah completely agree mate, thanks alot  cheers


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

BigRichG said:


> yes 0.5mg twice per week, monday and thrusday.


Fair play, that's some great gains.

You do look like your holding a fair bit of water but 39lbs is awesome.

Well done mate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

awesome progress mate!

just shows what a test only cycle can do - 39lbs!!

well done mate


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

just wondering how tall you are? also great work!


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> awesome progress mate!
> 
> just shows what a test only cycle can do - 39lbs!!
> 
> well done mate


Thanks alot mate.

yes definately does

should make it a sticky for the newbies that want to try other stuff straight away haha


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

aaronrugby said:


> just wondering how tall you are? also great work!


im 6ft 2 same height as arnie  lol


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

haha! now just got to get the same body!!! but looking good mate!


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

yeah that would be something, see what my genetics allow


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Fcuking awsome gains pal, looking fantastic !!!

Do u mind me asking what ur diet was?


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

ticmike said:


> Fcuking awsome gains pal, looking fantastic !!!
> 
> Do u mind me asking what ur diet was?


cheers mate, ive got it on memory stick il try n find it and give you the link for it i done it on microsoft excel


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Lee Maggs said:


> i was thinking the same. to many first timers wanting 2 stack a shed load of gear. they should read this thread 2 see what test only can do. u planning on doin before n after pics for ya next cycle? what make of test did u use?


some people learn the hard way though, yes i will do, it was prochem.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

That's really good pal, well done and keep up the good work, stick at it mate, hardcore all the way 

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

That's really good pal, well done and keep up the good work, stick at it mate, hardcore all the way 

Joe


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done rich good job


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> That's really good pal, well done and keep up the good work, stick at it mate, hardcore all the way
> 
> Joe


cheers mate thanks


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Lee Maggs said:


> look foward to seein the pics. did u jab twice a week or just the once?


did 1ml on monday and one on thursday it was prochem testanate 300


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

uhan said:


> well done rich good job


  cheers bud


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

looking good mate


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

excellent work mate well done


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

husky said:


> excellent work mate well done


thanks alot bud


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

big steve said:


> looking good mate


cheers mate thanks


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

When did the gains start booming up?

I'm 4 weeks into to 450mg/week test e and hoping I get a surge of gains. Only 11/12lbs up but feel watery.

Looking good though and massive gains! Good work.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

right at the point you are at now, cheers mate


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

BigRichG said:


> right at the point you are at now, cheers mate


Perfect 

Can't quite see 39lbs though! That is ridiculous.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

doesnt look like 39lb to me..are u sure?????

u look a bit bigger but no way 3 stone heavier

i could be wrong

what are measurements before and after


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats how its done mate, well done!!


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Perfect
> 
> Can't quite see 39lbs though! That is ridiculous.


lol you never know, i wasnt expecting nothing like what i had


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

flynnie11 said:


> doesnt look like 39lb to me..are u sure?????
> 
> u look a bit bigger but no way 3 stone heavier
> 
> ...


upper arms went up 1.5 inches (17.5 - 19)

forearms went up 1 inch (13 - 14)

chest went up 4 inches (46 - 50)

waist went up 2 inches (32 - 34)

thighs went up 2.5 inches (25 - 27.5)

calves went up 1 inch (15.25 - 16.25)


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

BigRichG said:


> upper arms went up 1.5 inches (17.5 - 19)
> 
> forearms went up 1 inch (13 - 14)
> 
> ...


Awesome results, proves what can be done if its done right


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Paul_k2 said:


> Awesome results, proves what can be done if its done right


certainly does, hopefully im a genetically gifted one and can keep growing  thanks bud, just gotta keep as much as i can through pct now.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Bit late..was just flicking thru threads. Really good results bro well done lookin good.


----------

